# IP-Kopf HEX in DEZ Umrechnung



## janosch (24. Mai 2003)

HI!

Ersteinmal vorweg ich wuste nicht in welches Forum ich die Frage stehlen solte also packe ich das ganze hier rein!

Also ich habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen:


> IP Paket-Kopf
> Gegeben sei der folgende IP-Paket Kopf in hexadezimaler Notation:
> 45 00 00 54 00 25 40 00 40 01 31 1c 1f dd e5 86 0f 5d f5 13
> 
> ...



Das umrechnen ist anfürsich kein Problem nur wie ordne ich die Dezimalzahlen in die Tabelle ein? 

Muß man da einfach nur die Zahlen von rechts nach links in die Tabelle eintragen und gut ist oder wie geht das?
Meine Lösung alerdings weiß ich nicht ob das richtig ist:


> Version	  IHL	TTL     Protocol Quelladresse	   Zieladresse
> ?        ?      ?           ?    31.221.229.134    15.93.245.19



Bei den ersten vier Angaben weiß ich nicht wie das gehen soll.
Muß man da einfach nach schauen wie groß der Bereich( Anzahl der bits) für das Protocol,TTL,IHL und Version ist und dann einfach abzählen?

mfg janosch


----------



## melmager (24. Mai 2003)

für ein ip header fehlen aber noch jedemenge felder aber egal

die hexzahlen liest man von links nach rechts

und die anzahl der bits von den einzelen felden müssen auch berücksichtigt werden

also 45 00 00 54 00 25 40 ... hex
version 4 bit = hex 4 = dez  4
ihl 4 bit = hex 5 = dez 5
tos 8 bit = hex 00 = dez 0
Länge 16 bit = hex 00 54 = dez 84

usw ...


----------

